# help me please!



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

last night i was just looking at my datnoid and noticed 2 white bumps on his head. its not ich, and i have no pics. the bumps today look like cotton, like parts of it are wormy. is it a parasite or something?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

when u say wormy do you mean that it is dangling off of it?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah, its a white bubble with something like string about 2mm hanging off it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

it sounds like a parasite to me.

i read a thread before with a pic of a worm like parasite hanging off of a piranha's eye. Frank instructed the owner of the fish to pull the worm off with tweezers.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

should i do the same with my datnoid? its gonna be hard to do it cause my datnoid is hard to catch and i dunno if grabbing him will stress him out.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

does it look like this..? http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=23&t=9920

there is also a video.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

no it looks like a zit with a tiny piece of thread popping out. like a deformed nipple


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hmm. i really dont know what that could be.

u may want to wait for some other responses.

is it on an area of his where he could have gotten the marks by rubbing the glass??


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

no, it is between the eyes kinda.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> no it looks like a zit with a tiny piece of thread popping out. like a deformed nipple


 Still sounds like an anchorworm except in a different location.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

later today it looked better for some reason.


----------

